# Knees clicking



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Now Frankie's front knees are making a clicking noise when he walks. I manually bent each leg and they click. No swelling or lameness. Everything else is normal. Anyone else have goats with clicking knees?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

my knees are clicking, does that count?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My knees click, too, but I'm probably older than your goat.:banana02:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Frankie will be 2 in January. So am I worrying for nothing? Is it a sign that he might need some joint supplement?


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I have a couple that click. Neg CAE tests all around.

And yes, my own knees click as well.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

minelson make sure hs hoofs are properly trimmed or he will need knee replacement surgery when he gets older


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

susanne said:


> minelson make sure hs hoofs are properly trimmed or he will need knee replacement surgery when he gets older


LOL! and he would probably get the surgery too the way I am


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

I asked the same thing in another forum when I noticed my Brownie's knees clicking while she was preggers (they seem to have stopped since she kidded. I think it was the extra weight.) Everyone told me it was normal.  Apparently it's just something goats do to make their owners nervous....it's all a conspiracy!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Wonderland said:


> I asked the same thing in another forum when I noticed my Brownie's knees clicking while she was preggers (they seem to have stopped since she kidded. I think it was the extra weight.) Everyone told me it was normal.  Apparently it's just something goats do to make their owners nervous....it's all a conspiracy!


Thank you Wonderland...ok..that makes me feel better


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm with Wonderland, clicking with the extra weight here. Not all my goats just a couple. Same clicking year after year during heavy pregnancy. What town are you near Wonderland?


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

when i had pygmys it was allways "snap, crackel and pop" lol!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

DairyGoatSlave said:


> when i had pygmys it was allways "snap, crackel and pop" lol!


Whew! Frankie is 1/2 Pygmy - 1/2 ND


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

iv noticed that the pygmys usually have very loud knees  at least taht way they can never ambush you!


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

topside1 said:


> I'm with Wonderland, clicking with the extra weight here. Not all my goats just a couple. Same clicking year after year during heavy pregnancy. What town are you near Wonderland?


I'm in the "greater Memphis area." Which I do not like, because I don't like Memphis, but it'll do for now!


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a wether that clicked really bad when I got him, and someone here said that they increased the calcium on a goat they had and it went away, so I make sure they have plenty of minerals and alf. pellets, and the clicking is going away, its only been a couple of months.


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

I remember reading about clicking joints on goats somewhere....? It seemed that a mineral was reccomended but I don't remember for sure...I wonder if it was zinc? But better do some searching cause I'm not sure. Might have been here or in DGI. I have a couple that are clicking adn I was gonna remember what it was....I gotta start writing more stuff down.
Pam


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

It's usually a conformation fault. Buck knees, where they have indentations of the back of the leg bone that buldge forward or over at the knees, where the knees set forward over the cannon bone. Both put stress on the joints of the knees and make them buldge.

On my website lonesomedoenubians.com look at Birdy's front legs, she is over at the knee and clicks, hers was caused nutritonally by kidding at 11 months old, although at 8 she is sound, in her it just looks bad. We know this is not genetic as she has lovely daughters showing and sons working in herds all over. Vicki


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Birdy doesn't look bad to me!  I have no idea about Frankie's confirmation. I'm sure it's nothing to brag about...but he has a heart of gold!
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Take one from the side, with the camera even with the knee.

Birdy is a beautiful girl, but even a new person can see her cannon bone is bowed. Vicki


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok...I will do that before it gets dark.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Flossie is clicking too! It must have something to do with my management. They have been off alfalfa pellets for most of the summer...maybe that is why? Not enough calcium? I finally got some yesterday and I'm slowly giving it to them. They get sooo much browse though...that is why I didn't think they needed it. This is the best I could do...Frankie is the black one....Flossie is the white one. They are twins that will be 2 in Jan.
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well my ankles & my knee's click sometimes too!


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

You can see it clearly in the black and white goat that he/Frankie is down in his front pasterns at last in those photos, the white goat seems fine. No it is not from feeding alfalfa pellets, its the perfect form of calcium/roughage/protein. Now I do think your state has problems with excess selenium? That totally could be causing you problems. Vicki


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes..from the maps I have looked there is no deficiency in Selenium. How do you counteract if there is too much selenium? They have been off alfalfa pellets all summer  I may have screwed up there. But I have the pellets now. As you can tell from the photos...they are not skinny. They are probably considered very well conditioned (aka fat). That is why I have not been feeding anything but grass hay and a handful of Boss each. They free roam and the browse this year is extremely abundant. Thank you for your help


----------

